# How often to feed turkey necks?



## JohnO (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi, after a lot of research I finally gave Odi a turkey neck last night and he loved it. There was a lot of crunching and chewing which is what I was hoping for in order to keep his teeth clean. I know others on the site have given their dogs turkey necks because it was here I originally got the idea. How often should I be feeding him a neck and should it be in replacement of a meal or along with a meal? Thanks.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great foe teeth. Not with meal. Maybe reduce one feeding by half a cup.


----------



## JohnO (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks, but how often should he get a neck?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

As often as you want unless he gets constipated. 3x a week is probably a good place to start. You could also rotate in some other bones.


----------

